# Enneagram Types for Scrubs characters?



## TheGirlWithTheCurls (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm only just starting to learn about the enneagram types so I can't really guess what anyones type is. What do you think the characters from Scrubs enneagram types are?


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

Haven't watched this show in two years but

JD - 7w6
Turk - 8w9 (alt. 6w7)
Elliot - 6w7
Cox - 8w7 
Carla - 2w3


----------

